# Dometic B2200 Not running



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

We were recently in our motorhome to Annecy and on the Cote D'Azur and the temperatures were in the early 30's, very hot.

Decided to try out the A/C unit, on the Annecy site the Dometic unit would not start, eventually just tripped the fuse in the EHU Box. When we got south it eventually ran for five minutes, then died. Only on the last day when we switched the 1kW element off on the ALDE heating did it run for a while longer.

Now as a A/C Engineer initially, the symptoms to me were that of a Compressor PTC Start device fault or Compressor drawing high current. After turning off the ALDE off I am wondering if this may be causing voltage drop?.

It is also very Noisy and 4 LED room lights do not work.

Has anyone else any opinons or had similar trouble?

Also is the warranty on Dometic 2 Years?

Trev.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Leisuretech Services
Unit 12, Deanfield Court
Link 59 Business Park
Clitheroe
Lancashire
BB7 1QS
United Kingdom
[email protected]

Hi Trev, I don't know the answer but if you speak to Jeff or Phil at above company they will advise you, they are Dometic agents and very helpful.

Bob


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Dometic*

Thanks Bob,

Will look into it further and give them a call.

Anyone Else had problems?

Trev


----------

